# R34 GTR Black Bird



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Does anybody know who buildt this car? for some reason i thought it was HKS, but it seems like they would have put thier name all over it, anyways here it is


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nissan built it, Motorex modified it.

It is now owned by Craig Lieberman, the fast and furious guy. The Blackbird looked good, can't say the same about it now.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Craig recently sold the car to a Shop Owner back east somewhere for well into six figures is what I heard.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

jesus, six figures??? my god.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

After it was Black , it was painted blue by Craig .

Then painted silver , with blue stripes for the movie . Then Craig painted it back to blue.....


----------



## puzant (Apr 13, 2003)

That is one bad-ass Skyline! However, six-figures is nothing at all for this car. Motorex sells the Black birds at around $90,000-95,000 USD.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, last I heard... that particular R34 was owned and daily driven by the VP out at MotoRex. We've talked on the phone several times about it. He may have selled it, though... but I doubt it was painted silver with blue stripes as the ones used in the movie were beaters. I doubt that with all the work MotoRex put into that one it was mutilated for the movie. The one in that movie had the AWD systems disabled and was pretty underpowered in comparison to most of the R34s you'll find on the streets here. It didn't even have a functioning nitrous system.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

nismo1989 - The Blackbird - there is only ONE (1) car....... was sold by Motorex to Craig Lieberman. He painted it blue , and modified it. 

For 2F2F they painted it silver with blue stripes.

Craig got it back after the movie- painted it back to blue - and sold it to a shop back east.

Thats the story.....

If you look into the Blackbird article in SCC - you will see my name there.... so I think I know what I am talking about re: this car..


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *nismo1989 - The Blackbird - there is only ONE (1) car....... was sold by Motorex to Craig Lieberman. He painted it blue , and modified it.
> 
> For 2F2F they painted it silver with blue stripes.
> 
> ...


Don't take it so personally, pal  I don't doubt you know what you're talking about. lol I said: "last I heard"... I don't know the article you're talking about but I'm assuming you're a journalist?? That's pretty cool. 

I'm pretty sure however about the aweful modifications made to the R34 in that movie. I assumed #1 no one would be so cruel to a car and #2 no idiot would pay so much for a car that had been so mutilated. Did they return it back to it's original condition after the movie? I hope so... a RWD R34 sounds like a pretty stupid idea to me.

BTW: Sean Morris... where do I know that name from? I know I've heard your name more than once somewhere before...

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Just trying to keep all the stories correct as possible. Too much misinformation gets spread around......

See though a forum it can come though wrong.....

Sean Morris -

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0105scc_r34skyline/index.html

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0208scc_covercar/

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/uscc/0303scc_uscc12/index.html

If it were Skyline GT-R related - and in a magazine - I had something to do with it....

GT-R's are my current passion....


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *Just trying to keep all the stories correct as possible. Too much misinformation gets spread around......
> 
> See though a forum it can come though wrong.....
> 
> ...


Ahh, that's where I know you from. I think we've talked on the phone a few times in the past couple of years...

So answer me this: why did they butcher that beautiful machine for a crappy movie???


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

I read those articles... and saw the pic of you in your undies throwing that Skyline around like a feather in the wind... you're CRAZY!!!! lol I like that!!! Great links. Thanks.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Yea, that is not Craig's, it is his VP's. I have talked to them when I got my R32 and he sent me pics of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

the Skyline in fast and the furious 2 isn't the black bird it has a completely different bodykit .


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Monkey-Magic-S15R said:


> *the Skyline in fast and the furious 2 isn't the black bird it has a completely different bodykit . *


Bodykits are easily changed.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Monkey-Magic-S15R said:


> *the Skyline in fast and the furious 2 isn't the black bird it has a completely different bodykit . *


Tip for the Day: if Sean Morris tells you something about Skylines in the US, believe him.

J


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

StraightSix said:


> *Tip for the Day: if Sean Morris tells you something about Skylines in the US, believe him.
> 
> J *


lol :balls:


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Its not a completely different kit.... its a C-West kit.....

If you go to the 2F2F site - you can check out the Skyline and they state its a C-West kit....

Different colors - mean the features of the kit look slightly different....


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I like the all black color a lot better than the blue color. The black just makes it look like a monster.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Craig defiled that car.
It was so nice as the Blackbird......


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Well you guys wont be happy with me then.....................................

Later on you will find out...


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *Well you guys wont be happy with me then.....................................
> 
> Later on you will find out... *


We've seen Bert, it's getting close to Liebermann's doings...


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Why is Bert close to Liebermans doings ?

Its got BBS wheels , BFG Drag Radials , HKS drag suspension , T78 , direct port nitrous , ATS carbon/carbon clutch , Nismo input shaft , Grid Dancer.

Sure its got some stickers - but if you looked at the latest pictures - it had no stickers.....

Anyway.......like I said - ummmmmmm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

as long as you don't stick on a fake fuel fill on the trunk....


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *as long as you don't stick on a fake fuel fill on the trunk.... *



I cant - and I couldnt...............................

........................


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *Sure its got some stickers - but if you looked at the latest pictures - it had no stickers.....*


Stickers is the reason why I said it but I wasn't serious. Stickers are ok for a show car but IMO the "flash" across the car looks rediculous.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He (Craig) did...

That was one of my biggest issues with what he did to the Blackbird.
I can understand some of the other things, but that was just wrong...
If he wanted to to that, he should of just installed a real JGTC fuel set up. 
Oh, but then there would not of been the room for the big subs and screens 
And this is coming from a "show car" guy!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Sami said:


> *Stickers is the reason why I said it but I wasn't serious. Stickers are ok for a show car but IMO the "flash" across the car looks rediculous. *


I like the cars in white...... but then I get no advertising out of the pictures.....

See and I am in the car business. 

When the cars are out - I have to show support for my sponsors - and I have to show support for our company.

As a daily - no stickers...... as a company car - stickers it "HAS" to be....

You would be suprised how many people actually like the crazy stickers...


----------



## BlackbirdSkyline (Apr 24, 2012)

*look what i have found*

look whats been hiding all this time




























Enjoy

Blackbird is alive


----------

